# facebook



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ok a little facebook "slow" here, do you have your soap page as a Group or its own page? 

thanks


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a separate page for the farm. Includes soap and everything else that we are doing here.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

We both have a personal pages and we have the Caprine Beings page. 
The Caprine Beings page is nice to have for both the goats and the soap business, I can place pics and get a wide audience. It has been very profitable for the soap business .
Tam


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ok so you did not do your's as a "group"


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have it combined personal/farm. I didn't want to try to keep up with more than one. But then I don't really do much with it in the first page. Maybe I should.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

hsmomof4 said:


> I have a separate page for the farm. Includes soap and everything else that we are doing here.


 :yeahthat


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I think you will find a great many folks have separate pages for business and personal and when I got my business page I HAD to open a personal one. Facebook demanded it.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd get a separate business page NOT a group page. I have a personal page too but I don't do much with it besides posting comments on other peoples pages. My FB page has been good for business too.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I have a group page on Caprine Beings page called Soap Sniffers of America, there I can have the peep's around here that are on facebook mix with the peeps from DGI.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm.... I don't know what I created it as. Can you tell by looking?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=499523451191&set=a.103716836191.90930.535426191#!/pages/Lil-Mac-D/140176226035868


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely not a personal page. Not sure what it means by "Community"...mine is a "Local Business."


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You can change that.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

nightskyfarm said:


> You can change that.


How? Also, is it possible to post things on other's wall from a business page?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

When you post on other people's walls, it will usually do it from your personal profile. Now, if you are at your business page and you put something there and use @ with someone's name right next to it (no spaces) in your post, that will go on their wall from your business page.


----------

